
Physics, Topology, Logic and Computation: A Rosetta Stone - chromophore
http://arxiv.org/abs/0903.0340
======
jeffcoat
One of the authors, John Baez, has been blogging since before the concept
existed. If you're interested in these kinds of topics his _This Week's Finds
in Mathematical Physics_ is an amazing resource -- even more amazing that it's
usually accessible to those of us who aren't professional physicists.

<http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/TWF.html>

~~~
Polhode
Yes, This Weeks Finds is brilliant, though not so weekly these days.

Also, on the subject of links between topology and logic - Louis Kauffman has
a lot of interesting writings:

<http://www2.math.uic.edu/~kauffman/>

------
sophacles
Oh great, now my brain hurts. Does anyone know of any papers mapping
cryptography to category theory? It seems that there could be some interesting
results of such a thing, even if it is just reasoning about security protocols
in terms of string diagrams.

------
jackdawjack
One of the authors, Baez, wrote "Gauge Fields, Knots, and Gravity" a lovely,
cheap, and fairly accessible intro to applications of topology in mathematical
physics. Worth a glance if you find yourself wondering about all this

